# Proper Cable Crunch Form



## Tom_B (Dec 1, 2006)

I was wondering what the proper cable crunch form was? Generally most websites that I visit show and describe the form like this, but today I came across this video saying that, that form was incorrect and then went on to show the 'proper' form.


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> I was wondering what the proper cable crunch form was? Generally most websites that I visit show and describe the form like this, but today I came across this video saying that, that form was incorrect and then went on to show the 'proper' form.



The proper form of these is not doing them at all as there are soooo many other abdominal isolation exercises, but furthermore soooo many more movements that work the abs much more powerfully as stabilizers for the entire body.

This exercise can be very harmful on the back.  Just look at the rounding of it and tension that can be placed upon it by the awkward angles applied by the pulling cable.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 1, 2006)

Wait.. cable crunching can't hurt your back anymore than normal crunching, right? Crunches don't put a load on your spine.

I agree that you shouldn't do them though. There are better alternatives.

Provided you deadlift, row and squat 1 abdominal exercise in your program is PLENTY. I especially like reverse crunches.


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Dec 1, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> I agree that you shouldn't do them though. There are better alternatives.
> 
> Provided you deadlift, row and squat 1 abdominal exercise in your program is PLENTY. I especially like reverse crunches.



Very nicely said!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm also a fan of reverse crunches.  The added need for pelvic control is a nice bonus.


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Dec 2, 2006)

i like leg lifts... they bring out the lower abs and cuts. i have also done that cable crunch... i face the machine unlike in the video they have there back towards the machine, i really feel the burn big time when i do them...


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 2, 2006)

KataKlysm954 said:


> i like leg lifts... they bring out the lower abs and cuts. i have also done that cable crunch... i face the machine unlike in the video they have there back towards the machine, i really feel the burn big time when i do them...


There's no such thing as lower abs and the burn doesn't mean you have successfully worked a muscle.


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> There's no such thing as lower abs and the burn doesn't mean you have successfully worked a muscle.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 2, 2006)

My case is a little bit .. special.. trust me just doing squats and deadlifts aren't going to help build/strengthen my abdominals to the extent I need right now. After adding some heavy weighted isolation/rotation movements (Landmines, weighted decline sit-ups, weighted v-ups, wood choppers etc.) I've noticed a huge improvement in my physique as well as the stabilization and form in alot of my exercises. So I was just wondering the proper form/technique for cable crunches - or does it really not matter? (facing pulley vs away from pulley & the greater ROM vs the shorter ROM)

And no I don't believe in the whole 'lower/upper' abdominal stuff, or that *everyone* needs additional core work.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 2, 2006)

Cable crunches are not harmful.  Do them so you feel it in the abs the most.  People sometimes get so obsessed with "functional" that they say good exercises are useless.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 2, 2006)

I do them with my ass resting on my calfs/feet so there is no hip flexor movement, however I have a pretty long ROM doing them that way, not like demonstrated in the second video.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I do them with my ass resting on my calfs/feet so there is no hip flexor movement, however I have a pretty long ROM doing them that way, not like demonstrated in the second video.



Thanks, that's how I've been them as well.


----------

